# updates on my 90g



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

hey everyone so far im doing great on my 90g the stand is repaired the sump is built the canopy is repaired the tank is cleaned. I still have a few things before i can even fill the tank up. I need to one get the substrate. 
I plan on using black sand so i need to buy a few bags for my tank. I also need to buy lighting for the tank i was still debating on the lights i do want plants in the future so i need to actually get good lights. i also still need to plumb the tank. i planned a simple pipe to one side of the tank have it pass through the sump have the return pump kick it back up into the tank. I was planning on adding a valve onto the pipes going into the tank from the pump to add the ability to adjust incase its to strong. then lastly i need to get my return pump.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Pics bud,pics! This is starting to sound interesting.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

lol defintly will be posting piks


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

the canopy 








re stained the stand








custom shelving i made for inside the stand








this is the sump its essentially a 20long







stand tank canopy and overflow








this is so far the plumbing the tank came with from the previeous owner 








lastly my two tanks together =)


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

and no the pumbing underneath isnt what the finished product


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

This thing has potential for pure awesome. If you want to save some cash, swing into your lfs and see if they have extra return pumps lying around. Most lfs have piles of miscellaneous aquarium 'crap' lying around. Thats how I scored my first CO2 system for $75.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

good to know im probably gonna do basic low light plants and large rocks for this tank since its my first and if it goes good ill continue to add on but i want lights that would be good for at least stuff like java ferns wisteria, and possibly amazon swords


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well for those plants you don't need much. A dual bulb t8 fixture would be just fine. Or one of marineland single or double watt fixtures. If you push to much light in there you start running into issues with not enough C02 and nutrients. The t8's would be cheapest and easy to find.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

i was thinking covering the top hole with glass and then placing two dual t8s measuring 36" each with two moonlights in the tank. Sound good? As for the sand i was going to just get regular old black aquarium sand at my job. The sump will be setup with a 3 stage setup, if you look at the sump picture from left to right it goes like so. First it hits the first chamber where it will incounter floss on top of carbon bags then from there it will hit the baffles which will have more floss and then into chamber two which i have a basket for bioballs then it overflows into chamber 3 which will have my return pump a heater and a small aquaclear stuffed with biomax in it. What do you guys think of that? lastly plumbing im debating on how to do i know the drainage will be for sure pvc dry fitted but im not to sure what to do the return with. I do what to have a ball valve on the return tho


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

I good tip on the return line is to use flexible tubing. It will cut down on the vibrations you get from your pump and make it quieter. You can get a lot of noise from vibrating pipes if you hard plumb straight to your pump.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

can i still use a valvue on it tho and what do you think about the glass idea


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

quick question is the whole glass on the top of the canopy a good idea or shud i leave it open?


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

If you get a true union ball valve and install barbed flexible tubing connectors on each end it will work great. With the union on each end you can easily disconnect either end for cleaning or disconnect your pump (unions will be your best friend). Some tubing will even fit right into you fittings with a little PVC cement your good to go. 

As far as the glass, I guess that is more your preference. With the glass top you might cut down on evaporation a little. But I think you'll be good either way.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

ok im going to go for the glass and ill tell my old man whos teaching me about plumbing it lol i found out i need to buy two and a half bags of the black silica sand to be able to cover the bottom of the tank at least a inch deep. and today im plumbing the tank and cover the top with glass. i can't wait =). also anyone have suggestions on moonlights?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Yes I prefer full glass tops- otherwise you will loose A LOT of heat and A LOT of water to evap. I even made special "flaps" on the back of my canopy to cover the gap in the back. It really made a difference in heating bills.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

ob i agree lol i was thinking about doing loose plastic flaps in the back that i can still run airline and such but can help cut down evaporation


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

still dont know about the moonlights but i got the idea of the regular lights


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/524345_487810151247772_2109321094_n.jpg just finished my plumbing setup the drain is a simply corrugated piping for spa and pool drainage the is secured with a clamp. the return is flex tubing that connects to a pvc elbow to a a 5 inch pvc pipe that has a ball valve for pressure control which then connects to another elbow with flex tubing connecting too my return back into the tank. i also purchased my pump a aqueon 3000 rated for 630gph which should be great for this tank thanks to the ball valve and head loss.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Woohoo max flow bro! this is starting to look a little high tech!


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

grogan said:


> Woohoo max flow bro! this is starting to look a little high tech!


lol i think thats good. I will be doing the glass next week and the sand which is when i fill have the pump in hand and then hopefully will be when i begin the cycle. i usually let the tank stand for a week before i try and mess with fish going in lol


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

come on! At least take a look into CO2 and T5s bud. You wont regret it on bit.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Iv seen some decent homemade co2 systems on YouTube. Maybe someday when I'm sitting around I'll try making something.

Alright I'll ask you grogan, what do you use for co2? Iv seen the tanks you have already on another thread so do you make your own mixture? Iv seen on the net the cheap way people do it and I'll most Likely do it the cheapest way there is. 

Also redhead-that doesn't even have red hair lol, it's looking pretty good so far. Send me a with the link to the pump. I'd like to check it out


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I use a full pressurized system. I get my gas from welding shops and use specialized regulators. Homemade systems have to many variable and are not constant. I realize they are cheap and easy to make but have on big draw back. They need constant monitoring and recharging. A pressurized system is constant and gives you full accurate control of CO2 levels.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I know of a good welding shop that I used to buy nitrous from for my street/strip car before I threw a rod threw the bottom of the block. Maybe I could ask them for some, I have two old nitro tanks that I'm not using since I got a smaller system. Plus I have 4 big old tanks of 02 from my grandma as I said in the other thread.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/submersible-pumps.htm i baught the 3000 which should be good enough to get it all the way and then some. thats just the general page from aqueon the pump based on reviews tends to be noisy but for the price of 34$ from 130$ simply because it was trying to outbid another person i can't http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-06141-Submersible-Pump-3000/dp/B0027J6AXS i got it from amazon


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

it looks nice, if i ever try a sump ill check into them.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

yea with the sump the tank is increasd to 110g too


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

for lighting http://www.amazon.com/Odyssea-Aquar...1344720340&sr=8-25&keywords=two+foot+t5+light i was thinking about this one and replacing the two acetinic bulbs out for 10k's yes or no? remember i was thinking of low lev plants like swords,ferns,and moss


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

http://www.fsscompany.com/cgi-local...ct=3244225&mode=show_detail&reset=1344812557# looking at this to get the substrate started


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

added carbon to the filter today and also did the wiring for led moonlights will post pictures as soon as i can they are beautiful when on. I also ordered my pump so it should be coming in soon. I will have my glass top and substrate this week as well and next week will be my lights and then finally my tank will be ready to cycle =)


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

its getting close to game time!


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Odyssea-Aquarium-Light-Fluorescent-Fixture/dp/B007RYNO5K/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8 im dieing for setting the tank but i wasnt sure if these lights where good enough to sustain plants if i replaced the two acitinic for two t5 ho bulbs it will have a total of 96w so avg 1w per gallon


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

pump and custom led lighting has been installed getting soooo close


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

This is insane that you have this much patience... If it was me I'd have water in already lol.


When are you filling her up?


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

prob next week once i get a nice piece of driftwood in it i found while hiking im trying to figure out how to boil it but its huge its a 12" at its widest and is18" long lol


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

also gotta add the sand it in once they order i special ordered comes in i got rounded black silica sand


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Turn the water heater up as high as it goes put the wood in te bathtub with rocks holding it down. Change the water every hour for 24-48 hours.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/253820_490369770991810_1443002782_n.jpg tested the system for leaks and none =) also this is the led lights for nighttime and daytime http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/380430_490241154338005_1862671969_n.jpg


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Cory1990 said:


> This is insane that you have this much patience... If it was me I'd have water in already lol.
> 
> 
> When are you filling her up?


A complex project takes planning, research and determination. Redhead take your time! Make it right and get the best equipment you can afford. Shoot for a masterpiece every time!


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

thank you logan. i defintly am taking my time i just need to fill the sump with bioballs and i need to add the substrate plus i need to boil the driftwood


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have almost 0 patience. It's hard for me to wait. I hate piecing stuff together as well. Only because I have to look at it everyday. I know nice looking stuff takes time and I have to go super slow when I build stuff but man it drives me crazy.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

lol grogan any clue if those lights would work for me


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

ok so good news guys the tank is filled finally and the substrate is in. the tank has cleared already i placed so far only one driftwood piece is in it. i am only having one problem that ive seen so far and that is the sump keeps running dry, but only in the last chamber where the pump is at other then that it works great but yea i will be posting pictures tommrow warning its still empty i havnt started planting lol


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/199776_494115467283907_2056264179_n.jpg
with led lights in 
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/562943_494122073949913_1831348291_n.jpg
will be adding hos in a few days


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

i just added the first tiger barb to the setup will see if he makes it through till friday i will add more barbs


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Plastic plants.... :/
Great build thread bud. That T5 light show up yet?


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

yea sadly they are fake because i never got word if my lights where any good


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Thats a sweet tank. Looks awesome from what I can see. I was just wondering you as a more experienced person in this hobby how did you cycle it or how do you plan to cycle it? I am trying to get as much input and info now so I dont kill of my first set of tank residents.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

kcrunch said:


> Thats a sweet tank. Looks awesome from what I can see. I was just wondering you as a more experienced person in this hobby how did you cycle it or how do you plan to cycle it? I am trying to get as much input and info now so I dont kill of my first set of tank residents.


lol ty and ive been going 5 years into the hobby.i use three chemicalsrime,clarity,quick start. i setup the tank of course, i add prime and quick start. allow the tank to flow empty for about a week with the filter going. Once the tank has been up for a week(two weeks if its planted), i add the first set of fishes which i call the wimps aka the fish that are the calmest and least aggreesive usually its only 3 at max 4 fish for that week. then i allow then tank to stay for a week once the week is up i add the second set of fish and so on and so on making sure i put the most aggressive fish last. i do water changes weekly and water quality checks about every few days. water changes are easy for me i change around 5 to 20g of water out.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Redhead305 said:


> yea sadly they are fake because i never got word if my lights where any good


Oh snap bud. Im a busy guy! If you need a fast response, send me a pm. I personally don't like that brand. I recommend Catalonia lights. They are the brand I use and respect. Here, check this out:
http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=1638

Thats with bulbs, legs, and a splash guard. They have better quality reflectors and great customer service. If you really want to tweak the light call them up. They can completely customize the light. Tell them Logan from Alaska Coral and Fish referred you.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I have sold many of these to planted customers with 90g's. I still advised them elivate the light and add a CO2 system/ fertz. For a low light tank one of their 2 bulbers will do just fine.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

awesome thanks man will do i wish i could pass by your shop im in florida so its wayyyy to far of a drive lol not many good freshwater shops down here theres two by my house thats not a big chain and ones overpriced and the other is small and fish tanks are covered in algae and fish have ick and id never buy there i normally drive 20miles to a fish farm out of town that ive spent all my cash their and all my fish have lived. i also like the fact they use ph slightly higher then normal just because it makes the transition on the fish 20 times easier imo.i do pick up fish from my petsmart because i get great deals on the fish i get.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

im looking at this one http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1419 with a splashguard


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

getting two more pieces of driftwood tommrow to add to the tank for a total of 3


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

That light will work perfect.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

awesome. i just dont know how im going to mount it. i can either A: attach in to the inside of the canopy or B: on top of the glass on the canopy which is probably what im going to do. I've added almost all the fish in the 50g into the 90g i still need the three prize pictus and my favorite gourami the opaline


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

adding the final 3 peices of driftwood today and add two new tigers a fire red dwarf gourami to finalize the stocking of fish also my root tabs have finally dissolved into the substrate so i cant wait next paycheck i will be adding the light setup then plants =D


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

finally added the rest of the fish stock in the 90g and boy am i happy 3 tiger barbs
3 pastel barbs(albino tigers)
2 green tiger barbs
3 pictus catfish
1 opaline gourami
1 golden gouram
1 fire dwarf gourami
1 rainbow shark
thats everything thats fish wise in the tank. i plan on adding a neon blue crawfish still and once my lights come in i can start getting my plants. i


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY NO CRAW FISH CAN GO INTO A PLANTED AQUARIUM. They will destroy your plants. The only species that is even a possibility is Mexican Dwarf Lobsters. And even then you have to keep them well feed to keep them away.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

glad i asked i was talking around with people and i kept arguing wouldnt my plants get eatin and the guy at a lfs kept saying no the crawfish eat meat -.-


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

ok so now my 90g has been up for a few months now and i must admit i love it. currently the stock is on my signature. I've lost a few fish over the time either from weak fish or my stupidity. Death toll isnt so bad tho:
Dragon goby- my fault
two pictus-ick
3tiger barbs-ick
1 crawfish- attacked during molting process

i did however scrap the aquascape on it bout two months ago and have my planted tank in my 55g that used to house my oscar. he got cooked when he hit 15lbs and now its a planted tank with tons of guppies. overall im happy with the tank minus the lighting after i switched it from what grogan reccomened to the crappy leds i have now. so i will be replacing them soon. 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=591872060841580&set=pcb.591872110841575&type=1&theater


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

You cooked your oscar? I thought you weren't suppose to eat tank raised fish?? Where are the updated pictures???


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

my grandmother cooked it unfourtantly he wasnt suppose to be and the link in my last post has the updated picture


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

heres a few pictures of how i did the canopy to not only give me a tong of space to work but keep my canopy low profile. Also i added pictures of the filter setup and one side of the "storage" one of the four small shelves i use to hold my chemicals,the food, the air pump, the extra filter pads, extra carbon. the water level is low but i used the two blue tape lines to mark the fill spots of the water level to prevent flooding


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There are certain meds you aren't allowed to use in fish "for human consumption", such of meth blue. But otherwise the distinction between pet fish and food fish is one of intent. I think if you want to sell food fish you need a number from the dept. of Ag and some sort of paperwork showing they weren't exposed to banned chems. Cichlids are eaten by people all over the world. Tilapia is a major food fish. I'd trust a fish I'd watched grow for years over a random farm-raised fish that could be full of parasites. Its not a bad way to deal with large cichlids and catfish as there aren't nearly enough homes for all the overgrown surviving PetChain 1"ers. 

If we really believed in organic, sustainable, local food, we'd all have a veggie garden, a fish pond, and coop of birds or rabbits and maybe a nanny goat for milk. Instead we go to farmer's markets and buy fruit they likely bought at Publix and took the labels off. The neighbor's "pet" outside dogs can bark day and night, but "farm animals" are not allowed in city limits.

When I was young, my prize high-fin lyre tail sword-tails jumped out rather than be cooked by their tank's heater. Eating them would have been less of a waste.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Redhead305 said:


> my grandmother cooked it unfourtantly he wasnt suppose to be and the link in my last post has the updated picture


It says content is unavailable. Also those pictures you just posted aren't showing up.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

For future notes, Toss it in a cooler, Then weigh it down and starting boiling water and poor it in the cooler. Keeping boiling water and pooring it in. Keep the top closed when its just sitting. 

If your wondering if it works or not, Toss some raw ears of corn into the cooler and dump boiling water in it and close the top for 30 minutes then open it and see if your corn on the cob is cooked or not 



Redhead305 said:


> prob next week once i get a nice piece of driftwood in it i found while hiking im trying to figure out how to boil it but its huge its a 12" at its widest and is18" long lol


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

daniel89 said:


> For future notes, Toss it in a cooler, Then weigh it down and starting boiling water and poor it in the cooler. Keeping boiling water and pooring it in. Keep the top closed when its just sitting.
> 
> If your wondering if it works or not, Toss some raw ears of corn into the cooler and dump boiling water in it and close the top for 30 minutes then open it and see if your corn on the cob is cooked or not


i already got the woods down i simply baked and boiled and yea i can see i thought it was just me im thinking its the forum not recognizing da link ima try reposting


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)




----------

